# My 2013 Cervelo S5 VWD Road Bicycle



## roadbikeclub (Jun 6, 2013)

My *2013 Cervelo S5 VWD Road Bicycle*, Who can tell me. which groupset fit my bike.?  shimano or sram?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool bike, but I think you might be just a few years too new for this forum.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 6, 2013)

That bike would be able to take Sram, Shimano or Campy so it is up to you what you want to use.  Roger


----------

